# Zufallszahlen zwischen 1 und 49 erstellen? aber wie?



## bröggle (18. Jan 2004)

Hi, 
ich versuche mir jetzt einen Lottozahlen Generator zu basteln, aber schon bei der Fenerierung der Zufallszahlen bleibt alles hängen...

die Microediton bietet leider nur die Random Implementierung von Zufallszahlen, also wäre die Methode nextInt() geeignet. Jedoch nur die Version ohne  Parameter-> die Funktion liefert mir solche Ergebnisse:

-392357366

368862150

1297006103

1510521113

-1230786560

-1346934030

936569448

793443537

-692888610

-1179889347

-1124229086

1905583254

-955281144

483206830


Alles Zahlen die Jenseits von gut und böse...  wie bekomme ich nun Zahlen die zwischen 1 und 49 liegen.^-^


----------



## bummerland (18. Jan 2004)

rechne einfach die zahl % 49 + 1. musst mal ausprobieren, sollte aber so gehen.


----------



## stev.glasow (18. Jan 2004)

becstift hat gesagt.:
			
		

> rechne einfach die zahl % 49 + 1. musst mal ausprobieren, sollte aber so gehen.


geht nicht (z.B. -115 % 49 = -17)

so aber:
Math.abs(zahl) % 49 + 1


----------



## bummerland (18. Jan 2004)

stimmt, das minus hatte ich nicht bedacht.


----------



## stev.glasow (18. Jan 2004)

becstift hat gesagt.:
			
		

> stimmt, das minus hatte ich nicht bedacht.



das lag bestimmt an dem pythoneinfluss der auf dich wirkt, denn dort wäre es gegangen( -115 % 49 = 32)


----------



## bröggle (18. Jan 2004)

an den Betrag  hatte ich schon gedacht.

Das funktioniert ja wirklich einwand frei!
Danke!

^-^
dafür pack ich das midlet wenns fertig ist hier her.^-^


----------



## Gast (2. Mai 2005)

und wo ist das Midlet jetzt?

es ist schon ein Jahr rum!


----------



## stev.glasow (2. Mai 2005)

Da ===> Midlet


----------

